# Stream in chrome ? Google arc



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Is it possible to get the android app working on chrome now ? Anyone try?

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015...opers-runs-android-apps-on-most-desktop-oses/


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

The app starts up fine, but it can't find any tivo boxes. Also, logging in using username/pw does not work either. Almost as if there is no network access.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you using a desktop PC? Someone in the coffee house thread suggested this might only work over wifi because the TiVo app is hard coded to only use wifi networks.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Are you using a desktop PC? Someone in the coffee house thread suggested this might only work over wifi because the TiVo app is hard coded to only use wifi networks.


Laptop. Can't even login so I think there is something else going on.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No idea. I tried it in BlueStacks a while back and I could get it to run, but when I tried to stream it gave me some error about not working on Intel chips.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Me neither, it was a good idea though. I did get a few other apps I use a lot to work. So I know that it isn't completely defective technology.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Android runs on 3 cpu types now.
Dan203 and Tivo says the Android app is ARM specific.

Any emulator on x86 then, would need to emulate ARM to play video.
I don't think ARC does this, but I'm not certain.

ARC on ARM, might get closer to working. There are some chromebooks that have this hardware/software, I think from Samsung.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have not tried with the newest release, so that x86 error might no longer exist.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Anyone have a walk-through on how to get the TiVo app into ARC on chrome?

DuOS and BlueStack don't work for me...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

h2oskierc said:


> Anyone have a walk-through on how to get the TiVo app into ARC on chrome?
> 
> DuOS and BlueStack don't work for me...


I don't think anyone has gotten it to work on Chrome Arc yet... Also, I believe Dan reports an x86 error from Bluestacks.

I know for certain the app will work via Duo - so I recommend to try to diagnose your install problem from there.

duos has a pretty responsive tech team if you look on their website, they may be able to figure out why you are having trouble installing...

Two things I was reading last night - hyper v must be turned off and your graphics controller has to be running open GL V3

http://amiduos.com/support/topic/virtual-machine-error

http://amiduos.com/support/topic/er...-driver-in-order-to-successfully-install-duos


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a midland recent Lenovo at the house (T430) - just a work horse and I thought I would do a fresh DuOS install just to check things out.

It noticed I had an old video driver and installed a new one for me, it noticed I didn't have virtualization enabled in the bios and the install gave me instructions how do do just that for a Lenovo laptop! 

Changes made, install complete and DuOs is working and the Tivo all is up and running.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Bradleys. Last time I tried DuOS I had a hard drive crash after the first restart. I know the two aren't necessarily related, but I just cannot shake that experience.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

h2oskierc said:


> Thanks Bradleys. Last time I tried DuOS I had a hard drive crash after the first restart. I know the two aren't necessarily related, but I just cannot shake that experience.


I understand... So far, DuOS is the only emulator confirmed to run the TiVo app without error. Maybe the Chrome Arc will mature and it will work eventually, but at this time I cannot get it to work.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

There's a post on TCF, of someone running some version of the Tivo app on x86 Android tablet.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10277768

Maybe, could those running it on DuOS, check whether they're running with ARM emulation on or off or some combination?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I will check when I get back home tonight. I never configured it specifically to run in ARM emulation and I don't remember seeing that as an option in advanced settings...

But I will check


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

No option in DuOS for ARM emulation - documentation indicates it supports both ARM and x86 apps "out of the box"


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I understand... So far, DuOS is the only emulator confirmed to run the TiVo app without error. Maybe the Chrome Arc will mature and it will work eventually, but at this time I cannot get it to work.


Agreed. I cannot get ARC to work, but DuOS works just fine after turning on WiFi emulation.

Chrome ARC would be the much better option due to it's lightness and integration with the OS, but DuOS is good enough for now.


----------

